# OpenVPN: "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when route add

## urcindalo

Hi!

I'm trying to connect through vpn to my University's server from my laptop at home so that I can access the Uni's internal network.

I have tun/tap enabled in my kernel. When I issue the command "sudo openvpn config.ovpn" on the config file I was provided with I get the following error:

```
$ sudo openvpn config.ovpn                                                             

Mon May 17 09:10:29 2010 OpenVPN 2.1_rc15 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] built on May 12 2010

Enter Auth Username:my-name

Enter Auth Password:

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 WARNING: file 'rtellez.key' is group or others accessible

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 WARNING: file './/ta.key' is group or others accessible

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Control Channel Authentication: using './/ta.key' as a OpenVPN static key file

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 160 bit message hash 'SHA1' for HMAC authentication

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 160 bit message hash 'SHA1' for HMAC authentication

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 LZO compression initialized

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:166 EF:66 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ]

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:1450 EF:42 EB:135 ET:0 EL:0 AF:3/1 ]

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Local Options hash (VER=V4): '504e774e'

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): '14168603'

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 Socket Buffers: R=[118784->131072] S=[118784->131072]

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 UDPv4 link local: [undef]

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 UDPv4 link remote: 150.214.213.252:1195

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 TLS: Initial packet from 150.214.213.252:1195, sid=a956f6e9 1c49aa36

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 VERIFY OK: depth=1, /C=ES/ST=Almeria/L=Almeria/O=Universidad_de_Almeria/CN=Universidad_de_Almeria_CA/emailAddress=stic@ual.es

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 VERIFY OK: nsCertType=SERVER

Mon May 17 09:10:37 2010 VERIFY OK: depth=0, /C=ES/ST=Almeria/L=Almeria/O=Universidad_de_Almeria/CN=server/emailAddress=stic@ual.es

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 Data Channel Encrypt: Cipher 'BF-CBC' initialized with 128 bit key                                                      

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 Data Channel Encrypt: Using 160 bit message hash 'SHA1' for HMAC authentication                                         

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 Data Channel Decrypt: Cipher 'BF-CBC' initialized with 128 bit key                                                      

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 Data Channel Decrypt: Using 160 bit message hash 'SHA1' for HMAC authentication                                         

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 Control Channel: TLSv1, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA, 1024 bit RSA                                             

Mon May 17 09:10:40 2010 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with 150.214.213.252:1195                                                            

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 SENT CONTROL [server]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)                                                                        

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 193.147.118.0 255.255.255.0,route 193.147.119.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.118.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.119.0 255.255.255.0,route 193.147.120.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.120.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.211.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.148.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.149.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.150.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.151.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.152.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.153.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.153.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.155.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.210.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.154.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.155.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.157.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.158.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.159.0 255.255.255.128,route 150.214.154.192 255.255.255.192,route 192.168.64.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.158.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.159.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.160.0 255.255.255.0,route-gateway 192.168.171.1,topology subnet,ping 10,push-continuation 2'

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in [PUSH-OPTIONS]:30: push-continuation (2.1_rc15)           

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified                                                                         

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified                                                                          

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified                                                                                  

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: route-related options modified                                                                          

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ROUTE default_gateway=192.168.1.1                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened                                                                                              

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100                                                                                      

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 193.147.118.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 193.147.119.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.118.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.119.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 193.147.120.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.120.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.211.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.148.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.149.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.150.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.151.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.152.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.153.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.153.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.155.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.210.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.154.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                               

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                                       

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7                                     

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.155.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.157.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.158.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.159.0 netmask 255.255.255.128 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 150.214.154.192 netmask 255.255.255.192 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.64.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.158.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.159.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 /sbin/route add -net 192.168.160.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No such process

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 Initialization Sequence Completed

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,ping-restart 120,ifconfig 192.168.171.2 255.255.255.0,push-continuation 1'

Mon May 17 09:10:41 2010 Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in [PUSH-OPTIONS]:3: push-continuation (2.1_rc15)
```

I think I have tun0 correctly symlinked:

```
$ ls -la net.tun0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 may 17 08:51 net.tun0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

My net config file is rather short:

```
/etc/conf.d $ cat net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

And this is the config file provided by my Uni's vpn server:

```
$ cat config.ovpn

##############################################                             

# Sample client-side OpenVPN 2.0 config file #                             

# for connecting to multi-client server.     #                             

#                                            #                             

# This configuration can be used by multiple #                             

# clients, however each client should have   #                             

# its own cert and key files.                #                             

#                                            #                             

# On Windows, you might want to rename this  #                             

# file so it has a .ovpn extension           #                             

##############################################                             

# Specify that we are a client and that we

# will be pulling certain config file directives

# from the server.                              

client                                          

# Use the same setting as you are using on

# the server.                             

# On most systems, the VPN will not function

# unless you partially or fully disable     

# the firewall for the TUN/TAP interface.   

;dev tap                                    

dev tun                                     

# Windows needs the TAP-Win32 adapter name

# from the Network Connections panel      

# if you have more than one.  On XP SP2,  

# you may need to disable the firewall    

# for the TAP adapter.                    

;dev-node VPN                             

# Are we connecting to a TCP or

# UDP server?  Use the same setting as

# on the server.                      

;proto tcp                            

proto udp                             

# The hostname/IP and port of the server.

# You can have multiple remote entries   

# to load balance between the servers.   

remote 150.214.213.252 1195              

# Choose a random host from the remote

# list for load-balancing.  Otherwise 

# try hosts in the order specified.   

;remote-random                        

# Keep trying indefinitely to resolve the

# host name of the OpenVPN server.  Very useful

# on machines which are not permanently connected

# to the internet such as laptops.               

resolv-retry infinite                            

# Most clients don't need to bind to

# a specific local port number.     

nobind                              

# Downgrade privileges after initialization (non-Windows only)

;user nobody                                                  

;group nobody                                                 

# Try to preserve some state across restarts.

persist-key                                  

persist-tun                                  

# If you are connecting through an

# HTTP proxy to reach the actual OpenVPN

# server, put the proxy server/IP and   

# port number here.  See the man page   

# if your proxy server requires         

# authentication.                       

;http-proxy-retry # retry on connection failures

;http-proxy [proxy server] [proxy port #]       

# Wireless networks often produce a lot

# of duplicate packets.  Set this flag 

# to silence duplicate packet warnings.

;mute-replay-warnings                  

# SSL/TLS parms.

# See the server config file for more

# description.  It's best to use     

# a separate .crt/.key file pair     

# for each client.  A single ca      

# file can be used for all clients.  

ca ca.crt                            

cert my-name.crt                     

key my-name.key                      

# Verify server certificate by checking

# that the certicate has the nsCertType

# field set to "server".  This is an

# important precaution to protect against

# a potential attack discussed here:

#  http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm

#

# To use this feature, you will need to generate

# your server certificates with the nsCertType

# field set to "server".  The build-key-server

# script in the easy-rsa folder will do this.

ns-cert-type server

# If a tls-auth key is used on the server

# then every client must also have the key.

tls-auth ".//ta.key" 1

# Select a cryptographic cipher.

# If the cipher option is used on the server

# then you must also specify it here.

;cipher x

# Enable compression on the VPN link.

# Don't enable this unless it is also

# enabled in the server config file.

comp-lzo

# Set log file verbosity.

verb 3

# Silence repeating messages

;mute 20

auth-user-pass

route-method exe
```

What can I try?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## VinzC

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.network.openvpn.user/29257

Does that help?

----------

## urcindalo

Thanks for trying to help. I just don't know what to do with that info.

Anyway, I've open a new thread where I explain my problem is a more elaborated way.

----------

## VinzC

 *urcindalo wrote:*   

> Thanks for trying to help. I just don't know what to do with that info.

 

It was about a directive route-delay 10, which seemed to fix the issue. Maybe you are running into the same one.

----------

## urcindalo

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *urcindalo wrote:*   Thanks for trying to help. I just don't know what to do with that info. 
> 
> It was about a directive route-delay 10, which seemed to fix the issue. Maybe you are running into the same one.

 

Yes, but it isn't clear to me if the command has to be applied in the server or the client.

If it is server-side I can't do nothing about it, but if it is client-side I don't know how to modify the openvpn config file I use to connect to the server. I'm completely new to this field   :Confused: 

----------

